# Bombay/Mumbai - night views



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Hope U like 'em.

 

*Hiranandani Gardens* [from Vivek's album]










Next few pics by Hoshner Reporter

*Nana Chowk/Marine Drive* (Shreepati Arcade Mumbai's tallest residential can be seen at a distance).










*Tardeo and Mumbai Central Area*










Haji Ali / Worli Area [the cylindrical building is Nehru Centre/Discovery of India Building]










*Peddar Road*










*Cuffe Parade* - can see the World Trade Centre (tallest commercial building of Mumbai)










*Nariman Point* - Air India Building, Hilton Towers Hotel and the Oberoi Hotel


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Next few pics by Sunil Ishwar

*Nariman Point* from Cuffe Parade



















*Colaba * - You can see the newly opened Taj Wellington Mews residences










*Prabadevi* - the Raheja Empress and the Tanna building


----------



## nova (Jul 21, 2004)

As usual, an excellent collection of pics put together by Suncity. Good work!!


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

nova said:


> As usual, an excellent collection of pics put together by Suncity. Good work!!


Thanks Nova...

*The Oval Maidan / Cross Maidan Skyline*

From L-R : the VSNL Building, the MTNL Buildings, the High Court and the Rajabai Clock Tower (University of Mumbai)










From L-R 

RBI building, Stock Exchange Building


----------



## P.T (Jan 10, 2005)

Great night pics. Not sure wether Mumbai is the nicest in the world, but the pics are great.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

P.T said:


> Great night pics. Not sure wether Mumbai is the nicest in the world, but the pics are great.


Thanks for enjoying the pics. Thanks goes to the photographers. Cheers and here is another one of Cuffe Parade. It's not as clear though.


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

The first and last pics are awesome. So are the rest, great collection.


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

Suncity said:


> Hope U like 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hiranandani Gardens* [from Vivek's album]


*This place in one of Mumbai's eastern suburbs has a nice skyline - check these out amid big fireworks during Indian festival of Diwali!*

*Wish we had more photos...*










*During the day*


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## PornStar (Jul 22, 2003)

Lookin good!


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok links have been fixed.


----------



## S K Y W A L K E R (Jan 25, 2005)

wow, i thought it's nyc


----------



## kviv314 (Feb 3, 2005)

hey suncity...that is me...vivek...kviv314 in the forums...!
if u wanna c the rest of my bombay pics compilations as well as pics/renderings of the new buildings underconstruction in bombay, visit viveksphotos.fotopic.net
feel free to use any of the photos. all photos are not mine and the pics that i have taken from others have been acknowledged in the file names!


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

kviv314 said:


> hey suncity...that is me...vivek...kviv314 in the forums...!
> if u wanna c the rest of my bombay pics compilations as well as pics/renderings of the new buildings underconstruction in bombay, visit viveksphotos.fotopic.net
> feel free to use any of the photos. all photos are not mine and the pics that i have taken from others have been acknowledged in the file names!


Vivek, since you have borrowed several photos from Suraj, Ubermensch and my own gallery, how can you say they are free to be used in any way? Filename acknowledgements isn't right, you should give them due credit by mentioning them in "text" in the gallery, and removing your own gallery watermarks. I suggest you just remove the photos and add links to respective galleries in your gallery. Thanks.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

The first pano is the most impressive one I've seen! :eek2:

looks almost like HK


----------



## Worlds of Earth (Nov 29, 2004)

Suncity said:


> *Hiranandani Gardens* [from Vivek's album]


Hi all. This pano is quite stunning, especially those massive buildings on the left.


----------



## CJ (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW, mumbai has never looked better..... those are some sick pictures... keep em coming


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Mumbai needs better pictures. Why don't you Indian forumers take some???!!!


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Yes please include larger skylines next time. Only a small number of buildings in each of these fotos.


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

i like it


----------



## atoom (Apr 19, 2005)

nice


----------



## londonindyboy (Jul 24, 2005)

amazing


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Suncity............................excellent work. well done.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Excellent like always!


----------



## ROLFSTER (Sep 13, 2005)

looks great


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing pics!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Almount Road*

_copyright Hersh_









*Parel*

_copyright a23_









*Marine Drive*

_Copyright: beckz_









*Parel*

_photo copyright Ed Trillo _




*Marine Drive*

_photo copyright willsfca _


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and very beautiful :cheers:


----------

